# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Burak, né en 2015

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 4 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 

N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *Burak*

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : male

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 2015

POIDS : 25 kg (estimé)

POINT SANTÉ : bonne sante

SON  ORIGINE : trouvé abandonné près d'un banc avec une femelle que l'on a  nommé Nagoya. Lénuta a précisé qu'ils restaient près d'un banc, sûrement  l'endroit où ils ont été abandonnés et ils sont restés attendre leur  humain.

SON COMPORTEMENT :*Burak est un amour sur pattes. Très doux et affectueux. Il est également vif dans son minuscule box et aura besoin de se dépenser davantage. Il a une méfiance des hommes comme beaucoup de chiens roumains. Il ne supporte pas sa vie au refuge et pleure beaucoup.

* FRAIS D'ADOPTION : 

de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS
Chien handicapé : 120.00 Euros

Arrivera en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.
Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA  FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en  région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

*Burak* est très sociable  avec tout le monde. Il est énergique, il cherche des trésors, il  s'ennuie, il aime le contact humain. Ce n'est pas effrayant, c'est  l'amour d'un chien

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/z5lxGHZIbq4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge :

enfin je l'ai rencontré et quelle beauté !!! Un poil doux, un regard de braise et d'une extrême gentillesse  :Smile: 

Il  nous attendait avec impatience et demandait des caresses et des  friandises. Son boxe est très petit pour un chien de son gabarit, il ne  peut pas faire grand chose :-(  il serait tellement mieux en balade, ou  dans un jardin    

J'espère qu'une famille posera les yeux sur lui.

*Burak*  fait aussi parti des chiens difficile à photographier sans rester  longtemps car il est tout le temps en mouvement sinon collé à nous     

On a fait du mieux qu'on pouvait pour avoir des clichés à diffuser    









J'ai toujours mes doigts, il ne dit rien même s'il mange, un amour

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/F_a-DW77tng

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*urak* est imposant, c'est un bon gabarit, mais tellement amoureux de l'Homme.
Il est très malheureux en box.

Vite une place pour ce beau prince  






























https://youtu.be/BedZsq-l5I0

----------


## Vegane7

Magnifique Burak !
Son FB à partager : https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...4138450636943/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/0U9gf7c6mMI

https://youtu.be/nnOpc0-miOQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

un amouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur !

Désolé  de ne pas arriver à vous trouver les familles les gars, vous êtes  beaux, gentils, calins, mais vous êtes grands alors les gens ne pressent  pas pour vous adopter... les mois et les années passent enfermés dns  vos petits enclos. C'est tellement dur pour vous.

*Burak* ne perd pas espoir de sortir du refuge, toujours heureux de nous voir, de nous faire des léchouilles.
Un super toutou.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Burak* une perfection à l'adoption...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Selfiiiiiiiiiiiie mon titi

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/cm-C6pUFx4U

https://youtu.be/_3WaQBI3AuA

https://youtu.be/WGyvw0lKHrE

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Burak* est un très gentil toutou, il fera le bonheur d'une famille, il est très en recherche de câlins

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

